# Favorite Japanese folk songs?



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 19, 2020)

I have a soft spot for Hanagasa Ondo 



 and Kuroda Bushi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nwjt6RwWepk But I think my all time favorite is Kariboshi Kiriuta 




What about u?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 19, 2020)

I don't know many, but Ringo Bushi gets stuck in my head


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 19, 2020)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't know many, but Ringo Bushi gets stuck in my head


Amazing! thanks for the link! I find it awesome how the Japanese keep their traditional music alive


----------

